# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Niskie ciśnienie u dzieci

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój syn ma 15 lat i ostatnio źle się poczuł w szkole i Pani pielęgniarka zmierzyla mu cisnienie, wyszło 80/51. 
Czy to normalne?
Jak się leczy niskie ciśnienie u dzieci?

Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------

